# General > Pets Corner >  Any staffies needing rehomed?

## Crackeday

Hi there, I am looking to see if anyone has a staffie that they no longer want for free?. I already have a female so am looking for another female preferably speyed.
My girl is 7 months old and she would love some more female company!!!.
I know Balmore have 1 but shes 4, would prefer a girl a little younger that my girl can play with and grow up with.
If any1 has one then you can call me on 07787498373 or Pm me.
Doesnt have to be KC but pure staffie prefered no crosses please. Small chunky like my girl if possible.
Thanks

----------


## Commore

> Hi there, I am looking to see if anyone has a staffie that they no longer want for free?. I already have a female so am looking for another female preferably speyed.
> My girl is 7 months old and she would love some more female company!!!.
> I know Balmore have 1 but shes 4, would prefer a girl a little younger that my girl can play with and grow up with.
> If any1 has one then you can call me on 07787498373 or Pm me.
> Doesnt have to be KC but pure staffie prefered no crosses please. Small chunky like my girl if possible.
> Thanks


aye, there are 34 on the sspca website,

----------


## Crackeday

> aye, there are 34 on the sspca website,


I take it youll go down to west calder and Glasgow and pick 1 up for me gratis then? ::

----------


## rhoda

I believe the SSPCA will deliver the pup to you through their network of officers. They have delivered cage birds to us in the past by this method.

----------


## Crackeday

> I believe the SSPCA will deliver the pup to you through their network of officers. They have delivered cage birds to us in the past by this method.


Thanks for that, i didnt know they did that. I'll defo look into that and hopefully My girl can get a buddy!!! ::

----------


## Crackeday

Phoned sspca and unfortunately they dont deliver through their centres, I would have to go to Glasgow etc to choose a dog and it would take a couple of visits, unfortunately that would be too expensive and time consuming. Pity as there are some lovely dogs on there.

----------


## Commore

> I take it youll go down to west calder and Glasgow and pick 1 up for me gratis then?


Nope, I am not in the habit of "picking up staffies" and even if I was, I wouldn't do it for anyone else
If you want a dog bad enough you'll visit the dog of your choice that's the deal.
You might have to pay for it though.

----------


## Sarah

Have you tried Munlochy Animal Aid? That's a bit closer than Glasgow  :Smile: 

Or there's Inverness SSPCA, they often get staffies in. There's only a cross on their website, but they don't always update their website as fast as they get dogs in, so they may have purebreds. Can't hurt to ask!

----------


## Sarah

Also KWK9 might be worth contacting. There's bound to be a staffy needing a home, they are everywhere!

----------


## caithgal

I agree with commore  if you want a dog badly enough then you should be prepared to travel and if you cant afford to take a bus to glasgow or spare that time then maybe you shouldnt have a dog

----------


## Sarah

> I agree with commore  if you want a dog badly enough then you should be prepared to travel and if you cant afford to take a bus to glasgow or spare that time then maybe you shouldnt have a dog


I don't quite agree with that, several trips to Glasgow is very expensive, and not even garanteed at this time of year what with the weather.

She hadn't seen a perfect dog, just looking at options, what staffies were available. There are rescues closer to home!

----------


## Crackeday

> I agree with commore  if you want a dog badly enough then you should be prepared to travel and if you cant afford to take a bus to glasgow or spare that time then maybe you shouldnt have a dog


Maybe you should find something more constructive to do with your time rather than flaming threads?

----------


## Crackeday

> Have you tried Munlochy Animal Aid? That's a bit closer than Glasgow 
> 
> Or there's Inverness SSPCA, they often get staffies in. There's only a cross on their website, but they don't always update their website as fast as they get dogs in, so they may have purebreds. Can't hurt to ask!


Thanks for that, have also contacted and registered with scottish staffie rescue, but munlochy is closer to home as well, trying all avenues, I'll give munlochy a phone.

----------


## caithgal

Like everything in life it is only an opinion

----------


## Commore

> Like everything in life it is only an opinion


It is indeed.

----------


## Crackeday

Just thought Id update: Picked up my rescue staffie yesterday from Inverness, so obviously i can afford to have a dog!!!! :Wink:  A hellish journey but hes worth it!!!
Hes lovely and very laid back.
If anyone else wants to help staffies then please go to the scottish staffy rescue as there is (sadly) many more needing rehomed.
Thanks also to all the people who PM'd and texted me with info much appreciated.
Heres hoping more staffies get a home this xmas.

----------


## mop top

Well done for giving a rescue staffy a home, sadly there are far too many in rescue centres up and down the country, through no fault of their own. 

 Thanks to you there is now one less :Grin:   Its lovely to think of him or her having a lovely xmas in a home enviroment.  No dogs particuliarly like a kennel enviroment but staffies seem to hate it more than most.

----------


## Liz

Can't say it any better than mop top. :Grin: 

Well done on giving him/her the best Christmas present it could wish for!

Photos please?

----------


## Sarah

That's fantastic news, very happy for you all! What's he like?  :Smile:

----------


## Crackeday

Hes very laid back and gentle,1 1/2 years old, gets on great with my girl, the 2 of them were cuddled together on the couch a wee while ago!!!.
Hes quite short hes only 15in high whereas my girl is 17in already at 8 months. Hes great with the kids and an absolute gem to have around, walks perfect on the lead too no pulling!!!
It took alot of planning and nerves with the journey down but hes worth it.
Only downside is his "pollution" he shouldve come with a health warning and not a microchip!!!!! :: 
Hes still on the webiste here:http://www.scottishspca.org/rehoming/animal/4392_buster
I'll post my own pics later.

----------


## caithgal

Thats fantastic news that you managed to get one so close to home. Hope you all have many happy years together x

----------


## teenybash

Had a look at his pic and he is just beautiful...well done to you for giving a wee staffie a home....wish more folks would do the same...x

----------


## Liz

He looks, and sounds, lovely. :Grin:

----------


## Sarah

He is beautiful  :Smile:

----------

